# Bonnie and clyde for sale



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

Watch "High drive blk malinois pups" on YouTube
High drive blk malinois pups: http://youtu.be/PgI9o9S3R8Q


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Is this an ad?


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

Nope it isn't. I have plans for these two


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Then why does your thread title say 'for sale'? 

Blk malinois?? :roll:


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

Because I was on Craigslist and on here and did it by mistake. I didn't proof read


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gregory James said:


> Because I was on Craigslist and on here and did it by mistake. I didn't proof read


So they're for sale on Craigslist but not for sale here?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

please describe the HI DRIVE being displayed by these pups in that video clip


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

was thinking the same thing:^o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

black malinois? craiglist?

I sold some Black Goodyear Tires on there last week...cause I did not care who bought them.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Just.... WOW. Smh.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Aren't any descent Mal pups supposed to act this way? LOL 

If not they are culls!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Aren't any descent Mal pups supposed to act this way? LOL
> 
> If not they are culls!



At the very least!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> At the very least!


You know me, Bob. Just trying to be kind and understanding.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You know me, Bob. Just trying to be kind and understanding.



:-o Hey Lee! I think someone just took over your computer. Such a bull shitter that person is too. :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o Hey Lee! I think someone just took over your computer. Such a bull shitter that person is too. :grin: :grin: :wink:


You got me all wrong, Bob..

I could have said, Craig's List or the front window at the neighborhood pet market. What's the difference? 

This reeks back yard breeder all the way. 

BTW from the short video the UNblack pup MIGHT be a cull. LOL

I could have been a meany and said that but didn't.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You got me all wrong, Bob..
> 
> I could have said, Craig's List or the front window at the neighborhood pet market. What's the difference?
> 
> ...


i think he meant someone took it over when you said you being kind and understanding


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Such restraint to hold all that back. :twisted:


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Whats wrong with black mals?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

This place is getting stranger and stranger.


----------

